# Wv Miners



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Without imposing or suggesting any particular religious belief or practice, the miners and their families could use the collective energy of our good thoughts & prayers, ALL focused to them!

CNN just reported that one death has been confirmed.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> the miners and their families could use the collective energy of our good thoughts & prayers, ALL focused to them!
> 
> [snapback]70303[/snapback]​


I will second that post, wolfwood.







An accident like that with loss of life is always bad, especially coming on the heels of what was hopefully a wonderful Christmas for all the families involved.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Our family has all of them and their families in our hearts and prayers.

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Report on CNN: *THEY FOUND THEM - 12 ALIVE!!!*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

now that is great news.








the information earlier today was not positive.

**Update**

I posted this when we thought the 12 men survived. Prayers go to their families.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

breaking news

they lied, 12 miners died, 1 lived.

this is from fox news at 12.00 am pst.

darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is sure sad to hear 
Just saw the news on it
Our hearts go out to their Families.

Don


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

What a roller coaster for the families. I couldn't imagine going through something like that. That has to be a tough way to make a living. Makes me count my blessings and give the wife and kids a bit more hugging as they went out the door this morning.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

and why doesn't someone have the decency to keep those cameras out of the family faces!!!

why can't the media report "from a distance" in these matters.

really burns my butt


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

My prayers go out to the families of those lost, and yes the media should report from a distance. If they did not report that they were all alive nationally, then the families might not have suffered the roller coaster ride.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The latest I have heard, is that the media got the mis-information from the families themselves. While it was irresponsible reporting to not confirm the information, and it certainly made a tragic rollercoaster ride for the rest of us, it was not as much so for the families. At least not at the medias hands.

In any case, God Bless and God Speed to those involved.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

dougdogs said:


> and why doesn't someone have the decency to keep those cameras out of the family faces!!!
> 
> why can't the media report "from a distance" in these matters.
> 
> ...


I sure do agree with yall on this. I was born and raised in that country and have some feeling for how those folks value their privacy and how hard times like these can be on families. They can certainly use all the prayers that we can muster. Thank God that my Dad had the good judgement to get out of the mines and move us all away when we were youngsters.

Dallas


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Heavenly Father,
Please lay your hand of peace on the families of those lost. Give them comfort, guidance and discernment in this tragic time. Let them know that they can lean on you now, in their time of need, and you will give them consolation.
Amen
There's my energy..
Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campntn said:


> Heavenly Father,
> Please lay your hand of peace on the families of those lost. Give them comfort, guidance and discernment in this tragic time. Let them know that they can lean on you now, in their time of need, and you will give them consolation.
> Amen
> There's my energy..
> ...


You're a good man, Mark!


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

Amen


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

What a tragedy for the families. With the mis-information released last night, it's like they suffered their loved ones deaths twice. I can't imagine the amplified grief.

CNN showed some poor young girl with tears of joy as she celebrated hearing that her Father was alive. I could only cry as I saw her, knowing what she must now be going through.

A tragedy indeed.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

We agree with all the other OBers feeling on the news coverage and prays going out to the families.
Jan


----------

